# mk3 12v steel oil pan on a 24v vr6?



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

bottomed out on a raised manhole (AGAIN!) and cracked my oil pan. looking to replace it and not have to worry about it anymore. did a search for running a mk3 12v vr6 pan on a 24v, and not much came up (mostly speculation as to whether or not it would actually work). i need the car running asap, just need to know if it's going to work with my stock oil pump and if the bolt pattern is the same. from what i understand i should also use the mk3 rubber gasket? looking for some quick assurance before i pull the trigger.:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Euro Hillbilly (Jul 30, 2008)

Definitely has been done before. Just follow what Swoops did. Any other problems just ask.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3770887-12v-pan-on-a-24v-fo-real.

Good Luck man.

*Edit: Forgot to mention you do need shorter bolts to get the pan to make full contact with the block.


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah i read about the shorter bolts..but is the mk3 gasket necessary too? i also understand part of the flywheel will be exposed too, but i'll tend to that later.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

If your going as far to doing it with the MK3 pan you might as well use the gasket, or this stuff http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--VR6_24v/Engine/Gasket/Sealant/ES1979/

you also should not have to make a flywheel cover... 
you can use the MK3 inspection plate and just have to drill a hole out of it to line it up... 

you can also use your exsisting 24v bolts but have to use washers to space it out.. 
or you can use the Mk3 bolts in there place.. 

I would try sourcing it all from a junk yard like 1-800-vwparts....


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for the info, bud. i was planning on just using some RTV sealant from advance auto...it's what i used last time to seal my pan. also, i'm heading to the dealership right now anyway to pick up some bolts i ordered, so i may pick up a few oil pan bolts from a mk3 while i'm at it. thinking of getting the pan and gasket from ECS tho, since i have store credit and the pan + gasket is only like $80.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

plus $50 shipping from them.. lol god that drives me crazy with them... good prices but they tear you a new ******* in shipping!!! 

either way **** if you have the credit use it... see if they have the MK3 inspection plate while your @ it... RTV sealant should be ok... I have like 4 bottles of the VW stuff, thanks to a friend who works @ the dealer....


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

yeah man, shipping from them is a bitch...worst of all, i'm gonna have to over night it:banghead:...

i'll also look into that inspection plate too. 

the RTV sealant held up on my current pan so far for over a year with no leaks, so i'll roll with it again.

and by chance, do you happen to know the measurements for the mk3 oil pan bolts? i figure i'll just pick some up from home depot (or maybe even ECS) and not deal with the ****ty aluminum ones. thanks for the help:thumbup:

edit: never mind about the bolts...ECS has them listed M6X17 @ $1.43 a piece!! damn...


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

1.43 a bolt?? ****!! thats like 50-60 in bolts... they love bending people over @ ECS! lol 
but those usually for the most part have everything ever needed.. (for the most part)


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

Yeah I only ordered a handful of them for the trans side of the pan. I'll just reuse the rest from my old one.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Use the MK3 gasket. the steel pan does not have the ductility the aluminum pan has, meaning it won't fit the form as easily. My best guess as to why they would have a gasket with any steel pans and just sealant with aluminum pans.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

mk5 r32 pan and pump. 
im pretty sure the prices have come down a bunch these days and its not all the much more than a new mk3 steel setup


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

The r32 pan is still aluminum tho, it just doesn't hang as low. I installed the mk3 pan this morning before work, but ended up snapping a bolt in the block.


----------



## limastock (Feb 17, 2009)

esoteric vue said:


> but ended up snapping a bolt in the block.


:banghead:


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

Story of my friggin life bro. This happened after I JUST used a screw extractor on my snapped swaybar bolt lol. I'll post pics of the new pan, plus my on-the-fly flywheel cover made out of a burger king tray


----------



## limastock (Feb 17, 2009)

Ive never broken a bolt off in my life, you gotta stop hulking out on your car


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

haha yeah i suppose...kinda paranoid about torquing when i dont have the torque wrench out. but i actually snapped the swaybar bolt with an impact gun. guess i shoulda turned it down some...


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

pics:

damage








i actually tapped that corner before, causing a hairline crack that i plugged up with jb weld. i guess the fact that i bottomed out on an already weak spot caused it to give.

mk3 pan with gasket

















bolted up









flywheel exposed









flywheel covered, lol (thanks burger king)

















the cover is temporary. im actually going to use it as a template to cut a better one out of sheet metal.

also installed one of these bad boys a couple weeks ago









and also did some of this...









...to get this (not yet polished)


----------



## limastock (Feb 17, 2009)

esoteric vue said:


> also installed one of these bad boys a couple weeks ago


 Raxles, hell yeah :thumbup: Ive had a set on for about a year now and after breaking an axle every few months i havent had any problems. they rule

Hows marty?


----------



## esoteric vue (Oct 10, 2003)

Seems allright. Didn't talk much, kinda sounded busy when I ordered. Still top notch product and service. Sent me another pocket knife lol.


----------



## jrmejMK4 (May 15, 2012)

*Need some help*

Hey man i was just wondering if you had some time and could give me some instructions of everything you used and how you protected the flywheel its just my pan broke and i need to get my car moving soon so i need to find the best solution fast, thanks


----------



## PTRWRTH (Oct 18, 2011)

I read up on all of this. I have an mk4 vr6 24v. I know I'll be needing 
1. Mk3 vr6 12v oil pan
2. M6 x 17mm bolts 
3. Mk3 vr6 oil pan gasket 
4. Tube gasket sealant
5. Oil
6. Oil filter

BUT AS FAR AS COVERING THE EXPOSED FLYWHEEL, CAN SOMEONE POINT ME IN THE DIRECTION OF WHERE TO GET THE MK3 INSPECTION PLATE?


----------



## PTRWRTH (Oct 18, 2011)

?


----------



## cew20th (Feb 19, 2014)

Does the pick up need to be changed?


----------



## FourSeasonTuning.com (Jan 12, 2005)

cew20th said:


> Does the pick up need to be changed?


Only if you use a MkV R32 oil pump and pan.

Mk3 steel pan will use your exiting 2.8L oil pump which is the same pump as Mk3, Mk4 12v and all Mk4 24v (Eurovan 12v/24v pumps have a longer pick-up, but the upper is the same).

The MkV R32 oil pump is shorter at the pick-up compared to the Mk3/4 VR6 oil pumps but both share the same upper part of the pump.
If swapping the oil pump, you'll need new fiber gaskets (early production) or o-ring (o-ring on late production, but use 1 fiber gasket on the opposite side) for the transfer tube.


----------



## cew20th (Feb 19, 2014)

FourSeasonTuning.com said:


> Only if you use a MkV R32 oil pump and pan.
> 
> Mk3 steel pan will use your exiting 2.8L oil pump which is the same pump as Mk3, Mk4 12v and all Mk4 24v (Eurovan 12v/24v pumps have a longer pick-up, but the upper is the same).
> 
> ...


perfect, thanks.

I am just swapped my 89 wolfsburgh with a 24v, the stock pan is like 2 inches from the gound. Anyone one else here running a 24V in a mk2? HAve any problems with pan clearance?


----------

